# Anybody know a lot about "autoplay"?



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know much about computers and even less computer language. I'll just throw this out there and maybe someone can guide me thru a fix.
I don't know what happened or why but one day on youtube the clips started "auto playing". Never knew it existed but I love it! Today for some reason it doesn't work anymore and I don't know why or how to fix it.The little box is checked for auto play but when a video is just about done the screen "scrolls" down and it doesn't start the new video. If you scroll back up where you can see the video it will automatically finish up that video then start the next one. 
So what happened and why and how do I fix it? 

Wade


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

You must be the only person on the planet that does. 

I was getting right peeved on how to stop the darn thing from playing the next thing that was up. I'm NOT talking about the autoplay you can turn on and off up in the corner. I mean where once you start watching anything on youtube, when you finish watching the video and you click on something on the right that looks interesting, as soon as it comes up it starts playing. 

I don't like this, and don't want it to start playing something just because I've clicked on it. I have googled and read, and there doesn't seem to be a way to stop it. 

Again, this is NOT the autoplay feature you can turn on or off up in the right corner. This is youtube starting videos playing whether you want them to or not. No one else seems to like this either. 

I've got flashblocker, and for a long time it worked. If I wanted to watch a movie, it had to be clicked to start. I guess they have figured out a workaround on youtube, so you don't control the playing. Now, I have to wait until it starts to play then put it on "pause" to read the reviews and comments or to change to something else.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine has always done that! I didn't know there was a choice! The problem I have is related to the button on the upper right. When it is checked it does what I described.There has to be someone out there smarter than I when it comes to computer stuff!

Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I just went back to youtube and "unchecked the autoplay box and it still does the same thing so the problem must have to do with the screen automatically scrolling down just before the video ends. Any help out there?
Wade


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

1shotwade said:


> I just went back to youtube and "unchecked the autoplay box and it still does the same thing so the problem must have to do with the screen automatically scrolling down just before the video ends. Any help out there?
> Wade


 Sure the video will start as soon as it loads. That is a good feature. 
But Auto play keeps playing songs that is a collection and will keep playing them till all have been played.

When it looks like this, it will play all, one right after each other. All that are listed in the darkened area will play one after another.
It is how you click and what you click on, as to if it is in a play all section like this was.

Or if you have a Liked Section and play one of those, that also will play one after another.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And when it looks like this, only this one will play.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

OK,so I know that is correct in the upper clip. In the lower clip,up in the right hand corner there is the "autoplay and it is checked. Up until today,when it was checked,it would go ahead and play the next video.The one at the top that says "next video".
Now what is happening is that just before the first video ends the screen drops where all you can see is the bar at the bottom and the videos listed in the white background. If you take your mouse and scroll up to the video that is about to end it will finish and start the next video.
If you "uncheck" the "autoplay" it still does the same thing but when you scroll back up the video ends and it does not start the next video.So I guess the "autoplay" is not the real problem. The real problem is,"why the screen automatically drops down just before a video ends."
Clear as mud,right!

Wade


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you signed in.?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeap! Signed in,signed out,deleted all my subscriptions,rebooted my computer,tried it with autoplay on and off,deleted my bookmark and searched youtube and re-bookmarked the site.
I'm at a total loss!

Wade

BTW,the last part above where I said it scrolls down to the videos on the white background,that was wrong. It scrolls down to the "comments" under the video clip.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

OK, so I just watched a documentary on youtube and when the time runs out as in 23.45 minutes,when it hits that time is when it automatically scrolls down and will not start the next video. Is it possible this is just a glitch at their site that they need to deal with and I can do nothing about it?

Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

arabian knight said:


> Have you signed in.?


AK- Here's an update just for you! It's fixed! Just your mind dwelling on it must have done the trick! 
Seriously,it must have been a problem at youtube cause I just watched it work fine again between two videos! Thanks for your help!

Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey AK ! I lied to ta' ! I had another window open the last time when is went to the next video. I was listening to youtube and searching thru the other window and heard it go like it should. Just now I had the youtube window up and it wouldn't work again. Wonder what's up with this thing? Any ideas?

Wade


----------

